# Higher Risks?



## smile4loubie (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I was just wondering if having Diabetes increases your chances of a miscarriage.  Once I've sorted out my levels me and my partner want to start trying for children and I was just wondering if there was a higher risk. Also what are the other risks. 
I will ask my DSN once my levels are sorted out its just you guys seems to explain things better =) xxx


----------



## margie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi have you read this page on DiabetesUK

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/Our_Views/Care_recommendations/Preconception_care_for_women_with_diabetes/

I think they are being overly optimistic if they think we all get that level of care or discussion.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah read it. Kind got me annoyed that I didnt get that level of care or help lol x


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Lou hope this helos you a little,you may haver read all this before i aint sure.

http://www.trying-to-conceive.com/food/type-1-diabetes-and-getting-ready-for-pregnancy/

another link for you http://www.marchofdimes.com/pnhec/188_1064.asp thisn link does say united states but think same things apply.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Steff xxx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Lou, there is a higher risk of miscarriage if your diabetes is uncontrolled.  If you levels are really good I dont think there is a higher risk than for non-diabetics.  

There are higher risks of other complications to, if your control is poor, still births, defects to the heart and nervous system.  Again though this is if your control is bad.  You are really closely monitored during pregnancy too, to keep an eye on the baby and help you with your control.

I would try and concentrate on the positive stories of healthy babies born on here to Emma, Lou, Twitchy etc. and not read too much on the internet.  

More questions for the list for your appointment on the 23rd.  

This article may help explain things too
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diabetes/managing/pregnancy_and_diabetes_001905.htm


Rx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 26, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was just wondering if having Diabetes increases your chances of a miscarriage.  Once I've sorted out my levels me and my partner want to start trying for children and I was just wondering if there was a higher risk. Also what are the other risks.
> I will as my DSN once my levels are sorted out its just you guys seems to explain things better =) xxx



I was 40 when i had a miscarriage at 8 weeks but i had a daughter when i was 42, she was premature, 33 weeks but no serious health problems sheena


----------

